# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > آموزش: سناریونویسی و مراحل اولیه ساخت یک بازی فوق العاده

## REZAsys

سلام
گفتم با توجه به نظر دوستمون بهتره یه تاپیک جدا بزنم.
مقالات رو یکی یکی میذارم تا در مورد هر کدوم بحث کنیم و نظراتتون رو بگید:
*مراحل سناریو نویسی و مراحل آغازین ساخت بازی:
1.مشخص کردن سبک بازی و موتوری که با آن میخواهید کار    کنید.
2.مشخص کردن داستان بازی .
3.مشخص کردن مراحل بازی و وقف دادن آن با مهارت های خود .
توضیحات:
1.شما در ابتدا باید بدانید که اصلا قصد کار با چه    موتوری را دارید؟ چه سبکی رو برای کار انتخاب می کنید؟و بهترین استفاده   رو  از آنچه که می دانید رو چه طوری میتونید انجام بدید؟ تا در نهایت به   نتیجه  ی دلخواه خودتون برسید.فکر میکنید چه زمانی طول بکشد؟ و.....
2.داستان بازی معمولا یا تخیلی و یا به صورت بر گرفته    از داستان های دیگر و یا حتی فیلم ، تاریخ و......... باشد. که هر کدام    ویژگی خودشون رو دارا هستند.داستان بازی معمولا توسط افراد داستان نویس و    کسانی که تخیلات خوبی دارند ، صورت می گیرد.
3. یکی از مهمترین مراحل ، این مرحله است . که بازی ساز باید با توجه به    آنچه تاکنون آموخته 
مراحل بازی رو در ذهن خودش مجسم کنه و بهتر درکش کنه و اینکه بتونه با توجه    به مهارت هایش بازیه مناسب با آنها رو بسازه.*

----------


## REZAsys

*سلام دوباره.
مقاله دوم:
**دو راه اساسی و کلی برای طراحی مراحل**
یکی از کارهای دیگری که باید یک سناریو نویس انجام بده ،    وقف دادن مراحل با داستانه. بنابراین قصد دارم دو راه اساسی و کلی برای    طراحی مراحل یک بازی رو  بگم:
1.استفاده از ایده ها ، طرح ها و ریزه کاری های انجام    گرفته در بازی های معروف و خوب.(الگو برداری)
2.ایجاد یک ایده ی نو برای طراحی بازی.
توضیحات:
1. مثلا ما میخواهیم یک بازی اول شخص طراحی کنیم و    داستان نویسی آن را انجام دادیم ، برای طراحی مراحل میتوانیم از بازی های    خارجی (یا داخلی) که اول شخص هستند استفاده کنیم . مثل اینکه برای ساخت    بازی نبردمقدس از بازیcall of duty الگو برداری شده.
2.یعنی به جای الگوبرداری از بازیهای قدرتمند و خوب ،    خود سناریونویس یا طراح مراحل از ایده ی جدید استفاده کنه . مثلا او  برای   ساخت بازی سوم شخص نحوه ی اجرای انیمیشن رو از بازی شاهزاده ایرانی  الگو   نگیرد و خودش ایده ی جدید داشته باشد.*

----------


## REZAsys

*مقاله سوم:
** ایده چیست؟؟؟ برای چه لازم است؟؟؟ **
امروز میخوام یه کم در مورد ایده و ایده دادن بحث کنم:
ایده: به مجموعه افکاری که فرد    سناریونویس برای اولیه ترین مراحل داستان نویسی در نظر می گیرد.
کاربرد ایده : ایده امروزه بیشترین    تاثیر را بر کیفیت بازی میگذارد ، طوری که ممکن است یک بازیه کم گرافیک و    کوچک به خاطر ایده یکی از پرطرفدارترین بازی ها شود.
استقبال جهانیان از ایده های جدید:    تمام کشورهای پیشرفته و رشد یافته ی جهان اولین چیزی که برای بازی مورد    توجهشان است ، ایده ی جالب می باشد.
مثالی از یک ایده :  اینکه یک بازی    چگونه شروع شود ، با چه سبکی باشد و چگونه پایان یابد . برای اینکه متوجه    شوید  ، می توانید دو بازی که سبک یکسان اما در لحاظهای دیگر متفاوت اند  را   مقایسه کنید.

*

----------


## REZAsys

*مقاله چهارم:
**نقش تخیل در سناریو  نویسی**
سلام . امروز میخوام در مورد تخیل و نقش مهم اون تو    سناریونویسی یه کم توضیح بدم:
داستان تخیلی به چه داستانی گویند؟ معمولا داستان تخیلی داستانی است که اولا خود نویسنده بدون    کمک از جایی نوشته باشد دوما اون داستان واقعیت نداشته باشد و فقط با  فکر   نویسنده ساخته شده باشد.
نقش تخیل در داستان بازی: یکی از    بهترین داستان هایی که می توان برای ساخت یک بازیه عالی و کامل داستان    تخیلی است اما نمی توان گفت که نوشتن داستان تخیلی توسط نویسنده آسان است    چرا که یک نویسنده برای نوشتن داستان تخیلی باید تمام مغز و ذهن خود را در    داستان احساس کند تا بتواند چیز خوبی از آب در بیاورد.
تاثیر داستان تخیلی در بازی: برای    خوب شدن یک بازی عوامل زیادی تاثیر می گذارند ، اما یک داستان تخیلی می    تواند بیش از داستان های معمولی در یک بازی موثر باشد ، زیرا: طراح مراحل و نویسنده در صورتی که    داستان تخیلی باشد می توانند محیط را به دلخواه و با توجه به چیزی که دوست    دارند بسازند  و خود آنها تصمیم می گیرند بازی چه طور ساخته شود اما در    داستان تقلیدی از یک فیلم یا.... این فیلم است که می گوید محیط بازی یا    خیلی چیزها چه طوری ساخته شوند نه نویسنده.*

----------


## REZAsys

این همه ما نوشتیم نه نظری نه تشکری ! :ناراحت:

----------


## shirin_sh1024

> این همه ما نوشتیم نه نظری نه تشکری !


همیشه میگن یکی از بهترین روش های آموختن اینه که اونو به دیگران آموزش بدی. شما ام اگه کسی نظری نداد یا تشکر نکرد ناراحت و ناامید نشو سعی کن به مسیری که داری میری ادامه بدی  :تشویق: 
ممنون از مطالب مفیدت :لبخند:

----------


## mahtab14

از مطالب خوبتون استفاده کردم. ادامه بدین.
ممنون

----------


## mahdi1373

سلام، بسیار ممنونم از مطالب خوبتون.
به نظر من اگه رنگی ننویسید بهتر خونده می شه. بازم ممنونم.

----------


## REZAsys

*از نظراتتون ممنون* :قلب: 
*تصمیم گرفتم یه کم ادامه بدم:
یکی از کمبودهای بازی سازی ایران==دیالوگ در حین بازی :
یکی از مهمترین مشکلات و کمبودهای بازی سازی ایرانی نداشتن دیالوگ بین شخصیتهاست.
اگر به بازیهای خارجی دقت کرده باشید داستان بازی همانند یک فیلم برای شما چهره نمایی میکنه و شما خودتون رو در جای شخصیت آرتیست می بینید طوری که با هیجان تمام منتظر ادامه ی بازی میمونید اما تو بازیهای ایرانی هیچ دیالوگی  در حین بازی دیده نمیشه و فقط ممکنه شما داستان بازی رو در story در منو یا........... به صورت متن بخوانید و این از هیجان بازی کم میکنه.
 دیالوگ بین شخصیت ها میتوناند به صورت :  دمو های بین بازی ، فایل صوتی ، نوشته در حین بازی و........... باشه که نوع اون هم خلاقیت بازی ساز رو نشون میده.
*اگر شما هم صحبتی دارید بگید تا بیشتر در این مورد بررسی کنیم :متفکر:

----------


## promakers

کاملا موافقم که در بازی های ایرانی کمبود دیالوگ داریم ( اصلا دیالوگ نداریم !!! )

در اکثر بازی های ایرانی ، تاکید سازنده ، بر روند بازی و چگونگی خلق مبارزات و طی شدن مراحل هست ولی زیاد به داستان و همچنین دیالوگ ها دقت نمیشه

----------


## REZAsys

*سلام
تا حالا از یه گیمر حرفه ای پرسیدید عامل اصلی ای که باعث میشه یه بازی رو چند بار بازی کنی ، خسته نشی و برات به یاد موندی بشه چیه؟
هیجان بازی عامل اصلی اینهاست!
هیجان یعنی حادثه ای که انتظارش رو نداشته باشیم و هر لحظه سخت و سخت تر بشه حلش کرد!
به نظر من ما دو نوع هیجان داریم:
1. هیجان طولانی مدت
2. هیجان کوتاه اما پر تاثیر
برای اولی مثال می زنم مثلا تو بازی (مثل کانتر) یه بمبی فعال هست که تو  زمان خاصی باید خنثی اش کنیم و اگر زمان تموم بشه همه ی زحمت هامون به باد  میره و باید از اول بازی کنیم.

برای دومی مثال میزنم مثلا داری تو محیط بازی حرکت میکنی ناگهان یکی از  دشمن ها از بالای دیوار می پره جلوت و تو از ترس موس رو به پایین و بالا می  بری و تمرکزت از دست میدی( مثل ببشتر بازیهای اکشن اول شخص یا سوم شخص)

در کل نتیجه میگیریم اگر تو بازیمون برای هیجان پلیر الگوریتم و برنامه  ریزی خوبی داشته باشیم چه گرافیک بازیمون در حد ماریو باشه چه در حد کرایسس  بازیکن دوست داره تا مراحل رو تموم نکرده از بازی دست نکشه و در واقع نوعی  لج (یا همون کل کل) با بازی پیدا میکنه و در واقع یعنی نمی تونه بازی رو  تمومش نکنه
نظرتون در مورد هیجان تو بازی چیه؟؟(مثل این)*

----------


## smh1988

بازیه sims کجاش هیجان داره که یکی از پرفروشترین بازی ها شد !
یا مثلا mario !

----------


## REZAsys

هر کدوم از این بازیها که گفتید ، درسته هیجانی مثل بازی IGI ندارن ولی در سبک خودشون هیجان دارن .

----------


## esi_ostokhooni

> بازیه sims کجاش هیجان داره که یکی از پرفروشترین بازی ها شد !
> یا مثلا mario !


بازی سیسمس حرص و تمع توش داره . و تا حدودی هم طنز . که اینها همش شاخه هایی از هیجان هستند .
تمع به دنیا آوردن یه بچه جدید . پول بیشتر . و موضوع ظنز هم اینه که نصف شبی میبینی یه نفر دزدکی میره سر یخچال و یواشکی غذا میخوره  :قهقهه:

----------


## shahryarpanah

البته نباید بگوییم که گرافیک بازی هیچ تاثیری نسبت به هیجان بازی ندارد

----------


## esi_ostokhooni

مطمئنن هر چیزی در هیجان بازی تاثیر داره .
عناصر زیادی هستند که در هیجان تاثیر دارند.
گرافیک level design صدا داستان و ... ولی این عناصر مثل مداد نقاشی میمونند که هیچ کدومش به تنهایی نمیتونه یک نقاشی کامل بیرون بده و استفاده زیاد و یا کم از یک رنگ هم میتونه کلاً منظور نقاشی (بازی) رو عوض کنه

----------

